# Gym Memberships



## HackNSlash (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a current member of YMCA, but over the years they keep increasing membership fees to a point that they've hit $50 a month for me and my fiancee. I like YMCA, but not THAT much.

Does anyone have any recommendations for any gyms downtown? I'm not looking for anything fancy, just free-weights, some ellipticals, maybe a running track.

A BIG requirement for me though is that the gym not be a douche when I try to cancel. I got into a huge fight with Bally's many years ago when I tried to cancel because I was moving away, and I'm not interested in doing any business with any gym that has a history of doing that.

EDIT: Whoops. I'm living in Toronto. Sorry about that.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

HackNSlash said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for any gyms downtown? I'm not looking for anything fancy, just free-weights, some ellipticals, maybe a running track.


You might get more helpful responses if you say what city you live in. 

But if you're just looking for free-weights and some simple equipment, couldn't you just set up your own home gym?

I have a rowing machine in the basement and free weights as well, and while the rowing machine was expensive it has paid for itself by now in terms of no need for gym memberships (or the transportation costs of getting to and from the gym). And if it's blowing horizontal snow outside, I don't have any excuse to skip my workout.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Goodlife has a website that allows you to check for locations in whatever city you are in. Not sure if they will be cheaper or not though, but it is worth the look.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

HackNSlash said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for any gyms downtown? I'm not looking for anything fancy, just free-weights, some ellipticals, maybe a running track.


My wife and I were members of Columbia Lake Health Club. It's a great gym, full of top-of-the-line Technogym equipment. This doesn't help you much if you don't live in Waterloo, though ... 

(Aside: We recently bought some weights and a 1-year-old used Precor EFX 3.51, and are using it as our alternative to the gym. There are cost-savings and conveniences that we're appreciating from having done this, and we don't currently foresee the need to have to go back for a gym membership.)


K.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The U of T Varsity Athletic Centre is a great gym in downtown Toronto, if that happens to be your city...

I also belong to a dojang and train in mixed martial arts (or, I will be resuming training once my knee is up to it after ACL reconstruction surgery earlier this month). 

I use my gym memberships heavily and don't regret the $$ I spend.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

A few more thoughts about working out at home:

1. Space was an issue for me when I bought my equipment (we were living in a small apartment), and the rower I bought from Concept2 splits into two pieces and can easily be stowed in a closet. That was the main deciding factor that made me get a rower versus an elliptical trainer. Free weights stay in a closet until needed too, although I keep a set of dumbells next to my desk so I can do a bit of strength training throughout the day.

2. Some people (including me) find it hard to maintain discipline and routine if there aren't other people around to motivate you and keep you on schedule. If you skip a workout at home, nobody's going to nag you, whereas if you miss a workout at a gym or an aerobics program you might get some grief from a trainer or workout partner. But even with a home gym there are ways around this. With my rower, I joined Concept2's online rowing community: I enter my meters rowed every day that I use the rower, and you can join a virtual team (I joined the Eh! Team of Canadian rowers; we've rowed around the world a few times by now, virtually of course) and you can compete against other teams or try to catch up to other people on your own team and improve your ranking. I've found this to be great motivation. You can also try to find an online buddy to keep you motivated.

But I know some people like to work out during their lunch hour, and for that kind of schedule a home gym doesn't work unless you work at home. I used to swim during my lunch breaks and it definitely helped me avoid the usual afternoon energy slump.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Right now I am using EA sports active on Wii. It's amazing and it actually works. It's similar to conditioning, like in martial arts. I love working out at home. It saves a lot of time and money. Best part is being able to shower right away and get on with your day.


----------



## canuck1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been playing Wii's biggest loser.....it really gets the sweat going but it's very easy to lose motivation when you are working-out at home only


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

oh my, what about gardening...? it is free

oops sorry, only concrete in the city...


----------

